# submersed setup



## illustrator (Jul 18, 2010)

This is how my aquarium looks now, rather full of crypts (in pots) and fish (not in pots  )

Besides this I also have a smaller aquarium with just 2 varieties of Crypts and a tiny emersed setup. And a lot of fun experimenting


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Do you have them all marked so you can keep track of them? Any that do well submersed that aren't commonly grown that way?


----------



## illustrator (Jul 18, 2010)

For now I have mostly plants from the LFS, and I have no problem yet with forgetting what is what. But you are right, I _should_ mark them, I just don't know how yet.

The first real "testcase" for submersed is a Lagenandra, which I recently bought as L. thwaitesii.


----------



## WeedCali (Mar 6, 2010)

Very nice! I wanted to go with all Crypts for my 36 but they dont get that big for me submersed. My emersed setup and Paludarium Crypts are doing real well! 

not sure why they dont grow so well for me. I cant grow java moss or ferns either.


----------



## illustrator (Jul 18, 2010)

Try _C. usteriana_, that's the pale green one on the left. It gets so big so quickly that I re-start it from time to time fromk small plants (also easier when it is in a pot). I recently got _C. aponogetifolia_ as well, another big Crypt. I am curious how that one will do.


----------



## WeedCali (Mar 6, 2010)

I have a C. Usteriana in my emersed Paludarium. It has a couple runners coming up so I plan on putting one of them in my 36 eventually.


----------



## illustrator (Jul 18, 2010)

I am still (and probably forever) puzzled, I had a wendtii which grew like crazy for a while, then came sort of to stand still. When I put a few of them to a pot, they grew a few new leaves very quickly, then started to decline and waste away. What the heck is going on? Can crypts get into some kind of "resting/decling mode, I mean the commonly grown aquarium species?


----------



## WeedCali (Mar 6, 2010)

I had a Wendtii (or at least what I thought was Wendtii, unsure at this point) That was doing very well. almost to the surface of my 21" high tank. Then, the plant went to having just like 4-5 leaves on it at a time and shorter. I gave it root fertilization with Osmocote.

Still not sure what the deal was.


----------

